# Generar un solo pulso con 555



## lei77o (Sep 25, 2007)

Gente, tengo un pequeño problema. (Antes que nada aclaro que de electronica se poco y nada).
No se si vieron, pero lo que hace el boton de power en una computadora es un puente entre dos pines que hay en el mother, durante unas milesimas de segundo que lo apretamos.

Mi problema es el siguiente: Yo necesito que, al alimentar la maquina, esta arranque sin tener que hacer nada. En la Bios hay una opcion para esto, pero en este mother, no funciona bien. Apenas habilito la opcion anda joya, pero si dejo la maquina apagada unas horas, cuando le doy alimentación no arranca.

Lo que yo vine haciendo hasta ahora (con otros mothers) es poner un capacitor entre los dos pines, de modo que cuando le doy alimentación, corra corriente por el, hasta que se cargue y despues ya no. Con todos los mothers me funciono, salvo con este. No aparece siempre el mismo problema , para citar un ejemplo, con un capacitor de 1000uF, la primeera vez que le doy alimentación, se ve que tarda mucho en cargarse, la maquina enciende pero se apaga a los 3 segundos. (eso pasa si uno tiene apretado el boton de power durante 3 segundos). Pero a partir de la segunda vez que le doy alimentacion, se ve que el capacitor queda cargado, y ya ni siquiera prende la maquina.

Intenté ver de que manera podia descargar el capacitor, pero no se me ocurrió. Estuve averiguando un poco, y me recomendaron utilizar el 555.  Pero lo que busco es que se haga un solo pulso. Es simple de hacer con un 555 ?







La verdad que toy medio en ascuas, alguna ayuda ?
Muchas gracias !



Help


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 25, 2007)

En la parte de tutoriales del foro esta totalmente explicado el 555 con todo y sus cálculos correspondientes. te recomendaria uqe comiences por leer eso.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm
Suerte


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahora que lo miro esta mal el monostable en ese link, lo que es raro poruqe antes estaba bien. El 4 deberia estar en Vcc y el capacitor C2 en el pin 5 para que este este bajo y no se altere por los movimientos de cargas.
En tu grafico el capacitor en 5 es muy grande, uno de 22nf lei por ahi que anda. En cuanto a Ra y C1 se calculan de tal modo que el tiempo del pulso de salida es 1,1*Ra[Ohm]*C1[F]=.
Ah otra cosa. toda la rama de abajo del todo tiene que ir conectada a la masa del circuito (0V)


----------



## lei77o (Sep 25, 2007)

claro, conecto el  '1' a masa; como Vcc uso un cable cualquiera de la fuente que tenga 5V; y los dos pines en cuestion que me interesan, van a ´2' y '3'. no?

muchas gracias por responder


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 25, 2007)

No entiendo muy bien para que lo necesitas porque de fuentes de computadoras yo la verdad no se. El circuito este lo que va hacer es que cuando le mandes un pulso bajo por el pin 2, en el tres vas a obtener uno alto.que va a durar 1,1*R*C.
Para eso tiene que estar alimentado con una tension que si mal no recuerdo esta entre 5 y 15V.
Espero que te sirva de algo y cualquier duda vemos como se resuelve.
SAludos


----------



## lei77o (Sep 25, 2007)

Mira, estuve viendo bien, y para lo unico que sirve el puente es para poner a masa uno de los pines.
Es decir, lo único que me interesaria a mi, es que cuando se enchufa la maquina, mandar un pin a masa durande un pequeño tiempito. y despues que siga en sus 5V habituales.
El problema es que no tengo ningun disparo yo porque se alimenta todo al mismo tiempo. Vcc y la entrada.
No se si me explico bien


----------



## lei77o (Sep 25, 2007)

esto seria lo que necesito


----------



## Thomy (Sep 27, 2007)

Para que el monoestable funcione, y te entregue el pulso, debe estar el pin dos en estado ALTO. Al presentar un flanco descendiente, se activa el pulso de tiempo t.

Ahora bien, la PC tiene un pulsador N/A, entonces en la pata dos habrá siempre un estado bajo y presentará un alto. Así no funcionará, vas a tener que utilizar también un inversor en la patita dos.

Con respecto a la tres, si, va hacia la salida.


----------



## lei77o (Oct 9, 2007)

si, es que el problema es que no tengo flancos.
desde que enchufo la computadora, queda todo en alto.
por eso busco un retardo o algo
pero no tengo ni idea de como hacer 1 solo retardo. Porque podria hacerlo oscilar tranquilamente con el 555, pero lo que busco es un solo pulso. A eso sumemosle que se poco de electronica. y queda  todo dicho.

asi que ni idea! igual gracias!


----------



## mati89 (Oct 10, 2007)

haaaa ya se lo que nesesitas.
lo que nesesitas son dos 555
y una compuerta logica and de dos entradas.


----------



## carotaborda (Oct 29, 2007)

Bueno no sé si la pregunta la hago en el lugar adecuado pero necesito saber como hago para que el detector de humedad de este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/detectorhumedad.htm
no me accione un led si no una alarmita es decir un buzzer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Consiguete un buzzer con oscilador incluido, mide el consumo cuando lo alimentas con los 10V del circuito del 555.
Si el consumo es < 100mA, reemplasas el led por el buzzer anulando (Puenteando) la resistencia de 220Ohms.


----------

